# Lily Lessing: This Caged Bird Sings of Love and Loss – Free Promo Ended



## Kathy Dee (Aug 27, 2016)

*The actions of a protective sister doom her when she stabs her mother.*

Serving time in a young offender’s institute, Lily’s vulnerability is exploited by her English teacher. As each day passes, filled with longing to be with her little sister, Lily’s rage grows. Her haunting words echo the female voices who have been wronged and dared to dream.

Lily’s brutal and poetic prose communicates rage and rapture, wounds and wants when familial and social connections are fatally ruptured.

Lily’s stories are a window into a dark and beautiful heart, from magical realism to horror. An unforgettable character from the novel _Willow Weeps_, this is a collection of short reads with some exclusive new additions.

*This book is Free from 3rd May – 8th May.*


----------

